# Datentypen in SQL, MySQL und Access



## magic_halli (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gegenüberstellung (Übersicht) der verschiedenen Datentypen in SQL, MySQL und Access. Ich brauche dies, um festzustellen, welche Datentypen allgemeingültig sind und welche nicht.
Hat jemand so eine Übersicht oder einen Link zu einer?

Danke, Rico.


----------



## Bernd1984 (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

  Schau mal hier:
http://www.little-idiot.de/mysql/mysql-296.html

 Hier sind die Datentypen von Access und MySql beschrieben.


----------

